# Lean or too skinny



## Alee C.

My German shepherd bear is 1 1/2 years old. He is about 27-28 inches tall, as best as he would stay still so I could measure him. He weighs about 88lbs. He has always looked very skinny to me, ever since he was a pup. He's been checked by the vet multiple times and she said he is just very lean.

He is very energetic and exercised for at least an hour a day. I am starting to switch his diets. When he was a puppy he was always on Fromm lbp. When he turned 1 I started feeding him boreal. He has issues with yeast in his ears and paws. I thought the grain free high quality boreal kibble would clear that up, and it has about 50% but every once in awhile he is still getting ear infection, I am in the process of switching him to homemade food. 

I am just wondering if it's just me or is he lean or too skinny. He was eating about 4 1/2 cups of boreal grain free a day. Now at supper he is eating 2 1/2 cups of boreal and at breakfast about 1lbs of homemade food and an egg. 

You can not see his ribs, but you can easily feel them and there is a definite tuck after his ribs.


----------



## Fodder

Arched back while inhaling food isn't going to give us the best angle to judge him.... but I suspect he's fine. If anything a couple pounds could look good on him but with a proper diet and good exercise, if that's how he looks, I don't really bother with nature. He's tall and young and well muscled.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I'm not an expert by any means but I had the same concerns when Traveler was growing up. My vet was of the same opinion as yours. Keep him lean. Easier on the joints and overall health. Most dogs are overweight so the perception is that a fit dog is too skinny.

Just my experience and 2 cents.


----------



## sanjo

My little girl, Luna is 16 weeks and had her vet checkup and boosters today. She weighed just shy of 31 pounds and the vet made the comment that she's skinny. But the guys I train with all agree her weight is perfect - and I'd say she's even slightly more slim than the pics you posted.

It's good for their bodies to stay trim, and I don't see any ribs poking out - so I'd say your pup looks great. 

Run your hands down them once a week to feel their ribs, if it's too skinny and boney, increase food by 1/2 cup a day or so for a week then feel again. That's how I was taught to do it and I think it's a great way to judge for yourself.

They aren't Labs or Rotts after all 

I probably feed just over 3.5 cups a day with treats and everything right now - and it goes week to week based on activity and what not.


----------



## ausdland

Ribs not visible while at rest yet trim is a good weight.


----------



## astrovan2487

Hard to tell from the side pics but he looks great to me, you should be able to see that tuck in his waist and be able to feel ribs. Lean is much, much better than even a little overweight so I would not worry at all, especially since your vet said he's ok. My pup is about the same age as yours and for awhile she looked extremely skinny, now she is starting to fill out. Was nothing wrong, just a very active, growing dog. Males often take longer to fully mature and it's best that they grow slow and steady. Fast weight gain and growth is not as good for their developing structure. 
I've found that a lot of pet owners tell me and others with lean, active dogs that our dogs look skinny or underweight, the truth is that a large percentage of pets are overweight and people are not aware of what a healthy weight looks like.


----------



## 115pounds

Traveler's Mom said:


> I'm not an expert by any means but I had the same concerns when Traveler was growing up. My vet was of the same opinion as yours. Keep him lean. Easier on the joints and overall health. Most dogs are overweight so the perception is that a fit dog is too skinny.
> 
> Just my experience and 2 cents.


I totally agree, but another lb or 2 on this dog would be fine... But like Traveler says, keep your dog lean.


----------



## Anubis_Star

Lean as he should be. Pups especially are gangly and lean, and clinically it is much healthier on them to be a little too much on the lean side vs. a little too thick. I wouldnt want him any bigger. They are a slow maturing breed and dont tend to fill out until about 3 or 4 years of age. My boy is 4.5 yrs old, 28 inches tall, and has been 84-87 lbs. He is just now starting to fill out and now hovers between 89-92 lbs. You want a nice tuck in the waist and abdomen, easily feel the ribs, and in motion or play faintly visualize the last few ribs. I tell people, if people don't say your german shepherd is too skinny, that means he's too fat.


----------



## DanielEHayes

Alee C. said:


> I am just wondering if it's just me or is he lean or too skinny.


I realize this is an older post. Not sure if the poster would get a email from activity. Taking a shot. Just wondering how this ended up. I went through the same thing with Bishop who I suspect was 28 inches or more in height and finally gave up trying to add a bit and always said that less weight was easier on his joints. 

I'm actually looking for a taller than standard lean black shepherd. yeah yeah..I hear some of y'all getting triggered right now... REEEEEEE!


----------

